# My Clown wont eat



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

I have 2 damsels and 2 clowns and have been feeding them marine flakes, now the biggest clown wont eat the marine flakes, so i did a 15% water change cleaned the tank and bought frozen brine shrimp to chang up there diet a bit. Still no luck i almost want to force feed the FU#[email protected]##.

what might some causes and remedies be?? 
how often do you guys feed your fish? i feed twice daily once when i wake up and once when i go to bed?


----------



## xXxEspoxXx (Apr 7, 2009)

try using garlic guard


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Could be the fact that you ignore people's advice and have 4 damsels in one tank.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

What Am I Supposed To Do Flush The Damsels Down The Toilet


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If you're going to continue to have that attitude when people are trying to give you advice, I'm sure the advice would stop coming.

Word to the wise.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH good one brian..

Most LFS will take fish back and give you a small fraction back for future purchases...

Damsels are bad, i only recommend getting chromis' because they are peaceful and not evil


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

lol no but seriously this is two fishes lives we're talking about here... it could just be that they've had enough. My fishes do that when I (oops) overfeed. However, I recommend deworming for all marine fish. I would dip them in a 3-6 hour bath in Hikari's Prazipro. Or you could try feeding food soaked in it but my fish just looks at that like its horse secrement.

There's this really good article by Lee on this forum that I forgot. Search "deworming marine fish super pooper snooper" (I know, wierd name) & I'm sure you'll find it. 

& listen to other people's advice...


----------

